# Burping



## Beenie (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Is this a new experience that goes along with Gerd? I now find that sometimes after eating or anytime really; I cannot burp when I get the feeling that I want to burp. I know that this sound weird,but, I am experiencing this. I am not sick when it happens but, it is uncomfortable. Does anyone else have this problem? Thanks, Beenie


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

Is this a new experience that goes along with Gerd? I now find that sometimes after eating or anytime really; I cannot burp when I get the feeling that I want to burp. I know that this sound weird,but, I am experiencing this. I am not sick when it happens but, it is uncomfortable. Does anyone else have this problem?The people I have known who have GERD usually have the opposite problem.They chronicaly burp.


----------

